# Can someone help me with k-9 mail notifications?



## xarmok7

I have k-9 mail. I used to be able to be see the # of unread messages with an icon and the # in the upper left hand corner after I opened a folder, but didn't open that e-mail(s). I liked that because sometimes I didn't have time to open that e-mail or I wanted to be on my computer when I did. Now as soon as I open the folder the icon with the # disappears. I have tried to change the settings, but I can't seem to get it to work the way it used to. If someone knows how to fix this I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Go The Power

Click on *Settings* => *Notifications* => If they are not one turn them on => Find *K-9* click on it => look next to *Badges* => Make sure it is *On*


----------



## xarmok7

I do have notifications on. I get a notification when I get new mail. The ring tone goes off and it shows up in the upper left hand corner and on my task bar. The problem is that when I go into the folder the icon of unread mail goes away and it used to stay and it would show the number of unread messages. I liked that because if I go into my e-mail and I don't read every e-mail I still know that I have mail without having to go into that program. What are badges? I do not see that option or feature.


----------



## Go The Power

Sorry what device is this for?


----------



## xarmok7

LG Optimus V


----------



## Go The Power

Try deleting the app, then download it again.


----------



## xarmok7

I have done that several times. Is it possible that they took that feature out in the latest version? That would suck since I really liked that feature.


----------



## Coolfreak

I have downloaded K-9 Mail on my HTC Thunderbolt to see if that feature was there for me.

Before opening any folders, I have a star in the top right of each folder that tells me how many unread messages are in that specific folder. Once I open the folder, I see no other icon telling me how many unread messages.

So I would assume the feature was taken out in some recent update.

Here's the source page for K-9 for android. I would recommend heading over there and possible posting an issue report and see if you get any help with the developers.

k9mail - K-9 Mail is an advanced email client for Android - Google Project Hosting

-Coolfreak


----------

